# My drunken chicken legs from Jeffs news letter post w/photos



## HalfSmoked (Apr 20, 2016)

The recipe for this was in Jeff's news letter last week and I just thought I would give it a try. Simple recipe the marinade is water, beer, brown sugar and kosher salt and the seasoning after marinade is rub and chives and parsley. Jeff used cherry I used apple chips. Smoke for 1 1/2 hrs at 325 for crisp skin. This turned out awesome wife and grandson both said I can do this again.

Rinsed and ready to marinade.













1.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






PA'S best in my book to use in marinade.













2.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






Soaking in the marinade.













3.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






Out of marinade and drying.













4.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






Spice time I used Tony's also chives and parsley













5.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






In the smoker and ready to go also added a some red skins.













6.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






What thin blue smoke yell buddy.













7.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






Looks ready to eat.













8.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






The boss said looks good pop.













9.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






My plate.













10.JPG



__ HalfSmoked
__ Apr 20, 2016






Thanks for looking

Warren


----------



## b-one (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## mike5051 (Apr 20, 2016)

Looks tasty!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mike


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2016)

b-one said:


> Looks tasty!


Thanks for looking b-one


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2016)

mike5051 said:


> Looks tasty!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the point mike5051 it is appreciated. They were very tasty.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks Mighty Tasty from the Bear Den, Warren!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





You did a Fine Job!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Jeff has a lot of Great tutorials----I keep a link to his stuff on my Step by Step Index (Link Below).
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep up the Fantastic Work!!

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Mighty Tasty from the Bear Den, Warren!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear thanks for the kind words and I appreciate the points

Warren


----------



## SmokinAl (Apr 21, 2016)

Looks delicious!

The taters look good too!

Al


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 21, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> Looks delicious!
> 
> The taters look good too!
> 
> Al


They tasted good too. Thanks for looking Al.


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 22, 2016)

A great smoke! Point! b


----------



## driedstick (Apr 22, 2016)

Looks awesome,, nice job,,,points 

DS


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 23, 2016)

Thanks for looking the points are greatly appreciated BD and Driedstick.

Warren


----------



## tropics (Apr 23, 2016)

Warren that looks great .I'd eat that

Richie


----------



## bdskelly (Apr 23, 2016)

A great smoke! Point! b


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Apr 23, 2016)

Tasty lookin drums, nice job !   Thumbs Up


----------



## disco (Apr 24, 2016)

Sorry, your moniker is wrong. There is nothing half smoked here! Great looking smoke.

Points

Disco


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

tropics said:


> Warren that looks great .I'd eat that
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie and thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

Disco said:


> Sorry, your moniker is wrong. There is nothing half smoked here! Great looking smoke.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thanks Disco and thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated. The moniker may not be referring to the smoked product being halfsmoked it could be me.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

BDSkelly said:


> A great smoke! Point! b


Thanks for the point BD it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Tasty lookin drums, nice job !


Thanks for looking and thanks for the point it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## smokinadam (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice legs. Just a shame that yuengling went in... I sure miss a good yuengling and can't wait to get my hands on some again!  

Like the color you got!


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 24, 2016)

smokinadam said:


> Nice legs. Just a shame that yuengling went in... I sure miss a good yuengling and can't wait to get my hands on some again!
> 
> Like the color you got!


 Thanks for looking yell buddy like that yuengling especially with my eastern shore blue crabs.


----------



## gary s (Apr 27, 2016)

Hey Warren, sorry for being so late. Man that really looks great. I will have to give that one a try   Nice Job    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 27, 2016)

gary s said:


> Hey Warren, sorry for being so late. Man that really looks great. I will have to give that one a try   Nice Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gary

And thanks for the points greatly appreciated.

They were so easy and the skin was crisp when you tried to pull it of with a fork the whole leg came bone clean.

Hope you are having some sun shine man the rain has hit you this spring, we have some showers today.

Warren


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 14, 2017)

Those look great!  Is there somewhere I might find the recipe/instructions for these?  I tried searching, but to no avail.  Thanks for any help!

Katie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

katemail13 said:


> Those look great!  Is there somewhere I might find the recipe/instructions for these?  I tried searching, but to no avail.  Thanks for any help!
> 
> Katie




Here ya go, Katie:
http://www.smoking-meat.com/march-31-2016-smoked-drunken-drumsticks

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Nov 15, 2017)

There you go that Bear has his eyes on everything. Thanks for posting John.

Warren


----------



## katemail13 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thanks, Bear!  I think these will be next week's project!  :)

Katie


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 15, 2017)

katemail13 said:


> Thanks, Bear!  I think these will be next week's project!  :)
> 
> Katie



They look Great !!!
I knew right away which one you meant, and knew where to find it.
Always glad to help.

Bear


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jun 22, 2019)

houstoncreed Thanks for the like it is appreciated.

Hope you try them and enjoy them as much as we did.

Warren


----------

